# Como instalar alarma  con rele



## picharo (Jul 11, 2009)

hola a todos......

pues necesito de su ayuda aunque es algo bastante basico...

resulta que compre una alarma para mi moto por internet y el diagrama para la instalacion es bastante malo y mas cuando no tienes ni idea, como es mi caso, mas aun.........

la alarma tiene la funcion de cortar la corriente electrica o el suministro de gasolina y trae un rele que leyendo es bastante basico le llaman de 5 patas..........

les dejo unas fotos y el famoso diagrama esperando que tengan paciencia y tiempo para ayudarme 

muchas gracias.....


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola, la información que incluyes no resulta completa para orientarte en la conexion de la alarma. Una sugerencia practica: recurre a un tecnico experto en tu area que sepa del tema. Salud2


----------



## picharo (Jul 11, 2009)

hola.....

gracias por tu tiempo, pues fijate que ya lo intente pero creo que por ser mujer me quieren cobrar un ojo de la cara jejeje y la verdad una amiga me dijo que a lo mejor en internet me podian ayudar!
como que mas datos necesitare poner para facilitar que me ayuden? el modelo de moto? 

bueno espero a ver si alguien se apiada de mi y me explica con peras y manzanas jejeje

gracias


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 11, 2009)

ese dispositivo es un bloqueador,  usa ese relay para interrumpir el flujo de corriente hacia la bobina de ignicion o desde el magneto, asi cuando este activado no se prodra arrancar la moto.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 14, 2009)

picharo: pues necesitariamos el esquema electrico de tu moto. Pero insisto, recurre a un tecnico y pidele a un amigo o hermano tuyo que te  acompañe para que no quieran cobrarte de mas. Cotiza en varios talleres. Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

Nada de nada

el problema esta resuelto ya en el esquema. es más que simple amigos.

en el esquema (aunque no muy claro) esta mostrando un tipico y por todos conocidos rele comun de 12 volts, con la entrada de alimentación de la bobina, y el contactor normal abierto.

lo q debes hacer es conectar en los cables de la bobina 1 diodo grandecito, pues ahi es donde se alimenta la bobinita, y en el contactor lo pones en serie con el cable positivo que alimenta la bobinita de ignicíon...o mejor aún, lo colocas en serie con el positivo directo a la salida de la batería.

obviamente hay que saber qué amperaje (corriente) tolera el contactor interno del relevo.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

esperen esperen...resulta que toy viendo mejor la imagen y puedo detectar unas palabritas muy confusas que dicen algo asi:

cable rojo = conectar al anodo (positivo) de la bateria.
cable azul = conectar al catodo (negativo o gnd) de la bateria.
cable amarillo = cable de SOS externo. y ni se si eso dice o dice "cable NON xterno"
cable verde = no entiendo mas nada a a a a a


----------



## picharo (Jul 14, 2009)

hola a todos....

pues muchas gracias por su tiempo, dj draco se ve que en esto yo soy CERO jejeje, porque para mi, lo que tu ves muy claro yo lo veo muy oscuro jajaja.....

el cable verde dice: cutoff oil outputwire
y el amarillo dice : external sos wire

en fin yo ni veo bobina alguna o bobinita jejeje

no quisiera aprovechar de tu sabiduria pero, tendras un diagrama "mas claro" de este asunto?

saludos y una ves mas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2009)

entonces y según yo lo veo esto es así:

ROJO va a positivo de bateria
AZUL va a negativo de batería
VERDE va a una bonbita que corta el suministro de combustible.
AMARILLO es un dato de SOS o corta la alimentación de bateria.

para saber más debes leer un pequeño manual que debe traer incorporado. sino puedes buscar en internet, estuve viendo que hay varias paginas sobre esas alarmas.

saludos.


----------



## picharo (Jul 14, 2009)

gracias dj draco.....

creo que ya voy avansando con tus consejos para poder instalar la alarma, ahora mi unica duda es el relay donde se conecta? poruqe los cables que me comentas son de la alarma    

bueno la verdad el manual no dice mas que "para la instalacion ver el diagrama anexo" jejeje y al diagrama no me decia nada hasta ahora.....

voy a busacar en internet a ver que encuentro (asi fue que llegue a este foro jajaja) 

muchas gracias


----------



## saiwor (Jul 14, 2009)

interesante alarma, no sabia de ese tipo de alarma como cortar el funcionamiento del motor.... implementare ese sistema de cortar el funcionamiento del motor en mi auto... jejeje

acerca del tema tu "picharo" quieres que cuando se active la alarma, deje deje funcionar todo el mecanismo de la moto... yo creo que es facil aunque no conozco el sistema electrico de una moto.... yo pondria un rele NC, donde la bobina de ignicion (para encender la motor) cuando se activa la alarma lo cortaria la conexion a la bobina de ignicion....jajaja creo ja esta solucionado....

seria bueno que postees un esquema real de moto para poderte ayudar,,,,


----------



## sony (Jul 14, 2009)

tambien puedes poner el modelo y la amarca y alomejor alguien conoce de ese tipo de alarmas.
o de internet  sepuede conseguir  un diagrama mas entendible.
saludos


----------



## picharo (Jul 15, 2009)

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> interesante alarma, no sabia de ese tipo de alarma como cortar el funcionamiento del motor.... implementare ese sistema de cortar el funcionamiento del motor en mi auto... jejeje
> 
> acerca del tema tu "picharo" quieres que cuando se active la alarma, deje deje funcionar todo el mecanismo de la moto... yo creo que es facil aunque no conozco el sistema electrico de una moto.... yo pondria un rele NC, donde la bobina de ignicion (para encender la motor) cuando se activa la alarma lo cortaria la conexion a la bobina de ignicion....jajaja creo ja esta solucionado....
> 
> seria bueno que postees un esquema real de moto para poderte ayudar,,,,



muchas gracias por tu respuesta......

precisamente ese es mi problema el rele, dj draco ya me ayudo a desifrar el diagrama para conectar la alarma, pero aun no se como conectar el rele que tu y dj me dice que a la bobina de ignicion     mi duda es que el rele viene con cuatro cables (dos azules y dos verde) que no tengo idea de como conectarlos, y como es que el rele se conecta a la alarma o solo va conectado a la bobina, ya mi papa me dijo donde esta la tal bobina    
bueno espero poder seguir contando con su ayuda  gracias


----------



## picharo (Jul 15, 2009)

sony dijo:
			
		

> tambien puedes poner el modelo y la amarca y alomejor alguien conoce de ese tipo de alarmas.
> o de internet  sepuede conseguir  un diagrama mas entendible.
> saludos



hola sony......

pues la mas que alarma es un "tracker para motocicleta" pero tiene la funcion de poder cortar la corriente en caso de robo o de la gasolina con el "famoso y tan nombrado rele"    

bueno espero que conforme se vaya poniendo mas información se vaya podiendo instalar la mentada alarma......

p.d. ya me comentaro de ir a un taller a que la instalen pero la verdad quisiera ahorrarme unos pesos, y mas porque con esto de que puedes encontrar hasta pareja en internet pos porque no poder instalar una triste alarma no


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 15, 2009)

picharo: Si arruinas tu moto, no vayas a demandarnos...


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 15, 2009)

matando se aprende, o practica con la de tu vecino....


----------



## picharo (Jul 18, 2009)

Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> matando se aprende, o practica con la de tu vecino....


jajaja asi es, no pienso cortar ningun cable de la moto a menos de que sea necesario y en caso de que la instalacion falle, pues regreso todo a su lugar y listo no creo que a la moto le pase nada jejeje

saludos


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 19, 2009)

no tienes que cortar ningun cable, arma 4 cables con los colores del esquema que enviaste con espadines macho y hembra , algunos son combinados porque tienen los dos  juntos; asi solo desconectas un cable de la moto y lo conectas al relay, luego con los demas que hiciste completas el circuito, para la bobina del relay igual, observa bien y veras que todos los cables de la moto vienen con espadines y solo es cuestion de sacar y colocar.

los conectores los puedes ver en la foto que te adjunto.

Salu2
Mac


----------

